# Ochsenkopf



## c-HoLzFeLLeR (14. Oktober 2004)

fährt irgendjemand am SAMSTAG am ochsenkopf?????????????????????????


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

wir sind ab mittag oder so dort ... ich hoff du willst den lift net benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (15. Oktober 2004)

@ eman
is mir grad eingefallen. sollten denen ihre mittagspause schon beachten. ich würd sagen net vor 13.00 uhr. 
kömmer ja am sonntag auch noch da rumfahren. haben ja keine lange autoanreise mehr   

ansonsten kann kommen wer mag... und sich traut.

aber drandenken!!!!! WICHTIG !!!!

is nur ein probebetrieb. d.h. es giebt noch keine fertige strecke. es sind auch nur 13 radhalter heute von uns montiert worden. und wir sollten net schon am ersten tag schwiriegkeiten mit fußgängern bekommen.

aber wenn alles klappt haben wir nächstes jahr einen bikepark am ochsenkopf  äh.... ich mein am bullheadmountain


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2004)

Da muß ich mein ganzes Dämpfersetup wieder umstellen   

G.


----------



## Meiki (15. Oktober 2004)

ja fahrts ka Wanderer um,ned dass es streß gibt
und viel Spaß beim Fahren ohne Strecke


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2004)

das wetter is morgen glaub ich extra so schlecht das sich das auftreten von bewegten hindernissen sehr in grenzen halten wird


----------



## Bigribiker (16. Oktober 2004)

hey is ja cool, das es jetzt voran geht!
seid ihr sonntag auch da, heut hab ich leider ka zeit 
wann ist denn jetzt eigentlich das treffen mit den offiziellen??
viel spaß beim fahren!


----------



## OLB Andi (16. Oktober 2004)

@ bigribiker

ja, wir sind sonntag auch dort. jörg und ich so ab 10.45 uhr. eman evtl schon früher. wollen aber bis 13.00 uhr noch awengerl an der strecke feilen.


----------

